# 1st turkey



## k_marshall (Nov 1, 2007)

Sunday morning before church 3 gobblers came within 15 yards of me. This guy was first in line. This is my 3rd year turkey hunting.


----------



## alpine5575 (Jul 22, 2006)

Congratulations on a nice looking bird !!

I hope to get out this coming sunday, have to work 
the rest of the week.


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats !!


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Good job on the bird and GREAT job going to church on Sunday!
Lindyrigger


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats! can`t ask for a morning to start off better than than.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Beautiful fan!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I certainly hope you are a youth hunter because Sunday was the 18th.
Legal hunting hours are one-half hour before sunrise until noon from April 19 to May 2 2010. New this year, hunting hours May 3-16 will be a half hour before sunrise to sunset. Ohio's wild turkey population was estimated at 200,000 prior to the start of the spring season.

A special youth-only hunt for hunters age 17 and younger was held statewide on Saturday and Sunday, April 17-18.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Cograts on your first bird. 
Hey Header , profile says he is 17. Might want to calm down.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Next year he'll have to wait like the rest of us 

Looks like he'll have no problem though!


----------



## k_marshall (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks guys. and yes i am 17. I turn 18 in a month


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't need to calm down. Sorry K Marshall but in that fuzzy picture you look to be in your 20's. I did not check your profile. Nice bird, this is my 4th year I'm still waiting to get my first, this weekend.


----------



## k_marshall (Nov 1, 2007)

Thats ok Header. Even with a clear picture i get that alot


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice bird, good job!! I was thinking the same thing, look like a grown a$$ man in the picture. Ha ha, what was the weight and beard length on that one. (spurs??)


----------



## k_marshall (Nov 1, 2007)

I didnt weigh it but i would have guessed it around 19 pounds. It had a 9 inch beard and 1 inch spurs


----------

